# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  Extending the Z-axis on Printrbot

## Razorette3D

Guys, while searching thingiverse today, I found this little device that can be printed and then used to extend the z-axis by 47mm.  Do you guys think this would work well?  Not sure if I want to waste my time with this.

----------


## KDog

Seems like it is worth a try.  Basically it extends the z-threaded rod so that you can use the entire rod instead of losing that last bit to the support structure of the y-z sandwich.  The only problem will be if it is not perfectly straight and cylindrical as that would cause z-wobble.  Looks like a pretty easy change to make and then put back to original if it doesn't work.  BTW, this wouldn't work on my PBjunior as the limit on that printer is the smooth rods, not the threaded rod.

Cheers,

KDog

----------

